# First WYOMING Member!!!?



## stratocat (Oct 18, 2007)

Greetings,
My name is Wayne and I live out in the country in central Wyoming, the least populated state in the union, where there are more Antelope than people.
My I.D., "Stratocat", comes from Stratocaster, my favorite guitars and the fact that I am a "cool cat". 
I am a retired Locomotive Engineer. My hobbies include fishing, computers, photography, collecting guns & vintage guitars, and of course Smokin' Good Eats!!
Now that the kids are grown and on their own, I want to do more Smokin'.
I've been smoking on my OLD Brinkman electric can smoker for over 15 yrs and have pretty good successs with it. I brine the Trout I catch in a ratio of 1/4 cup Kosher salt to 1 cup H2O overnite and they smoke up in around 1 hour. They come out moist and flavorful. Meats however have been hit and miss. The best pork ribs I ever made came out of the charcoal Weber when I forgot about them (literally) and pulled them out 4 hours later! They were superb!
I joined the forum to learn more about brining with more than just salt and to learn about smoking homemade sausage, especially Landijagers.
I just ordered a Rival K.C. Smoker and am looking forward to using that for small batches of stuff. Also, I am in the process of designing a small wood-fired smokehouse that I will build in the spring.
This looks like a really cool forum and I hope to be an active contributing member to the *SMF* community. Peace and "Smoke On!!"
Stratocat......


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 18, 2007)

*Welcome to SMF Wayne. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You will find a wealth of knowledge here. Have fun. Terry*


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the board Stratocat.

I lived in Superior for a couple years and that part of the country is dear to me.  Last time up that way took us up through pinedale, Jackson Hole and into Idaho.  I haven't been back for 3 or 4 years so I suppose it's about time for a visit.

Do you have a good Landjaeger recipe that you'd like to share.

The fellow that owns the company @ the link below makes the best I'vw ever had.  With you living so far away, he might be willing to part with some secrets (i.e. if you can understand him through his German accent)

http://www.siegis.com/


----------



## navionjim (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome, you'll find a lot of good folks and info here. 

I told my wife it would be a cold day in hell when I married her.

Casper Wyoming, January 27, 2003 -24 degrees F.

Jimbo


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## pescadero (Oct 18, 2007)

Hay 'Cool' Stratocat!

One of my best friends lives in Casper.  I love to hunt those beautiful 'horned goats' around there.

Glad you decided to join us.  I know you will enjoy yourself.

Good luck with the new smoker and remember to post some pics (Q-View) of your activities.

Skip
(Pescadero)


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2007)

The cold part is right, but the he!! part is totally wrong.

We never minded the cold too much when I lived there, it just gave us that much more reason to stay inside @ the bar.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF stratocat, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We are glad you joined 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I'm looking forward to seing some Q-view of yours


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome again stratocat-from another strat player.  check out this thread too,right up yer alley.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9407


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember two things, questions are alway welcome here and we love Q-View


----------



## navionjim (Oct 18, 2007)

SmokyOkie;102561 said:
			
		

> The cold part is right, but the he!! part is totally wrong.
> 
> 
> Okie, you never met my wife!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Wayne -

Glad to have you aboard! I have a little ebook about different brines  and sausages on my webite you can try:
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/

Brines in the smoking meat section
Sausage in the sausage section

Enjoy!


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello Wayne and welcome to the SMF. I'm sure you'll be back here often. 
I was only in your part of the country once. I made it to Sturgis for bike week and headed out to see "Devil's Tower" Damn nice country ya'll have.
Hope to seeit in the back round when you show us some Q-View.


----------



## stratocat (Oct 18, 2007)

Debi, I enjoyed your review of the Camp Chef Smoke Vault. I was looking at similar units and the Vault looked the best for the $. Sports Authority in Casper, WY has them for $250 for the Stainless Steel door model which is better than any price I found online. I'm getting one as my vintage Brinkman has seen a better day!
Thanks for the kind welcome to you and other members!
Stratocat.........


----------



## fudley (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome Wayne, from Florida. Bunch of extremely nice and helpful people here.

Bud


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,glad you joined us ,see ya in the forums.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

Strat -

That's a great price! I saw the stainless door ones a few months ago on Amazon.com nice! Nobody around here sells anything like them so I had to buy online. I love that smoker! I use it almost everyday for something - even makes great pies!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## badss (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome Stratocat,
I'm a newbie on the site and to the smoking world as well....this site has got to be the best site out there and the people here are fantastic....welcome abaord. 
BADSS


----------



## roper76 (Oct 20, 2007)

welcome to the group i loved Wyoming when i moved my cousin to Casper last winter it is beautiful there but the wind on I-25 between the state line and wheatland was far from beautiful in a U-haul but worth it once i finally got there. there are lots of nice and knowledgable people here.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF*,see ya in the forums.


----------

